
Show HN: OneView Calendar – My zoomable calendar app just got a big facelift - PeterMollynew
http://app.oneviewcalendar.com
======
soneca
I love this app and it was a great redesign!!

For anyone that didn't know it is a native android app also, not only a web
app, check here:
[http://www.oneviewcalendar.com/](http://www.oneviewcalendar.com/)

------
roesel
Nice concept!

It defilitely lags a bit on desktop (as said before) and it seems confused
about whether it should scroll or zoom when I tried swiping on the touchscreen
of my laptop, eventually becoming completely unresponsive until a refresh of
the page.

Also, maybe leave scrolling for scrolling and have click+drag as the zoom
function (on desktop I mean)? It feels natural on maps to zoom with the wheel,
but this looks tempting to scroll and then when you try, it goes all zoomy.

When clicking on the "+" I very stupidly tried to hunt down the escaping dot
daring me to "drag it". This might be a problem on my part.

~~~
petermolyneux
Sorry about that. It hasn't been tested on laptops with touch screen.

Sorry also for LOL, imagining you trying to catch the plus button. I'm sure
your not alone there :)

~~~
crispinb
I did the same thing with the fab and it gave me a chuckle. Perhaps you should
speed the animation up and/or perhaps deemphasise the moving portion
(transparency? desaturate?)?

------
moonka
This is nuts! It took me a few minutes to figure out how the information was
laid out, but once I did, I was blown away. I'll be installing this on my
phone right away.

------
neuland
This is an awesome way to interface with your calendar. But for me (on Safari
10 on a 2015 MacBook Pro), zooming (via scroll) was too slow (like, 1. do 2
finger scroll on trackpad; 2. wait 3 seconds for it to finish the animation 3.
scroll in more because it didn't go far enough). Maybe I'm too caffeinated or
maybe there's some Safari/Mac related thing making it slow, but I would need
much faster zoom-in/zoom-out for this to be usable.

But otherwise, super innovative!

------
discordance
Awesome work! Very smooth with touch on mobile.

As you zoom out, how do you decide which items disappear and which remain?

~~~
petermolyneux
It's actually just a matter of "longest wins", so no magic :)

------
sequence7
This looks great, does it only work with Google calendar or can I use it with
other calendar services?

~~~
petermolyneux
The web app only works with Google right now, but the Android app works with
most services.

------
jakubnarebski
Two things that I would like to see: * horizontal (landscape) mode, especially
the tablet / desktop (web) version, maybe with something like timelines
mentioned here * some way of marking when beginning and end of box
representing even actually falls on begin and end time (perhaps bolder lines,
perhaps some shading, perhaps adding "handles" i.e. ------- to _\-----_ ,
etc.)

I also wonder how do you represent whole-day events.

Great work!

------
enoch_r
This is awesome. I seem to have run into an issue where if I keep the window
open for a long time, the bar indicating "now" stops moving.

My use case might not be common, but I would absolutely love it if I could
zoom in and use OneView as a Pomodoro tracker, have it in the corner of my
screen so I can see what I'm supposed to be working on and how far through the
Pomodoro I am.

Unfortunately the aforementioned bug makes that a non-starter for now. But I'm
excited about the future!

------
crispinb
Clever and original, and the Android app is very nicely implemented. Congrats.

I don't know if I'll use it. First impressions are that I prefer fixed
day/week/month formats as my eyes and fingers know what to do with them
without seeking. But it's intriguingly new enough for me to want to try it out
for a while.

------
crobertsbmw
The zoom feels kind of laggy on web.

~~~
ndh2
Thought so too at first using mouse wheel. But you can also zoom using right-
drag, which is plenty fast for me.

------
perilunar
Nice work. I was thinking of doing something similar using the vis.js timeline
module. Time to rethink.

[http://visjs.org/timeline_examples.html](http://visjs.org/timeline_examples.html)

~~~
petermolyneux
Wow, that's a cool timeline. You should give it a try! Didn't know it existed.

------
Sidnicious
There seems to be a bug that affects Mac trackpads with momentum scrolling —
when I scroll quickly zoom speed slows to a crawl, then gets faster as the
momentum runs out. Otherwise, it's incredibly smooth!

------
notduncansmith
This looks really neat! I'd love a minimap feature (a la Sublime et al).
Something that could give me a high-level overview without enormous detail,
but that also doesn't require me to zoom out.

------
r00fus
Nice look. Just wondering, as I zoom out some events disappear from view. Is
this by design? (macOS El Cap/Safari 10.0.2)

e.g. Hockey with kids disappears when it gets to multi-week scale.

~~~
petermolyneux
Hi, well yes that is but design. It may take some getting use to. When zooming
out of only shows the most important appointment and a small number telling
you that there is more to see by zooming in.

Hope that works for you :)

~~~
r00fus
Any way you could preserve the fact that other meetings exist at that level
(maybe like Calendar on macOS does it - with dots representing events)?

How do you determine which one is more important?

~~~
jacobevelyn
I'd also like to see that other things exist at that level. I didn't notice
the numbers at all.

------
ppidugu
Hi Peter:- Could you share your github account ?

------
feistypharit
Looks great! Can you talk a little about the stack? Doing everything in
JavaScript? Thanks

~~~
petermolyneux
Well the stack is small :) No backend. No db. Using Typescript to get some
compiler help, instead of plain js. No libraries for the graphical parts. All
drawn on an html canvas. And finally wrapped up to native with Cordova.

~~~
palerdot
Hmmm ... still using cordova!! Did you consider React Native? Is there a
problem with this app being ported with React Native? Btw, nice app, and will
try to see if it works for my needs.

------
bkmartin
Very neat concept. Interesting take.

------
mkrishnan
Wow

------
mattbgates
That is awesome!

